# Black Acrylic Dragon Cigar



## Fangar (Nov 10, 2005)

A little over two weeks ago, I was contacted by a customer who wanted a pen with a dragon engraving and some symbolic text.  She was very specific in that she wanted black acylic cigar in Black Titanium, but really left the rest open to my interpretation. I needed some help.  I contacted Old Griz who went out of his way to help me.  Not only did Tom find the perfect dragon for the job, he worked his wonders in Photoshop and cleaned the image up.  

Then I contacted Ken at Kallenshaan woods. Ken really did a masterful job on this pen.  It is truly one of the most amazing jobs I have seen to date.  The detail in the Dragon's body is so realistic, it looks like coarse skin.  The dragon and symbols were color filled silver by ken.  

I feel a little bad as really the only thing I did on the pen was turn down the plastic. I did hold my breath while I assembled the pen when I got the tubes back from Ken.  

I just wanted to take this time to Thank both Tom and Ken for the help and to assist me with another happy customer.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow, that is nice!  Very Tolkienesque, so to speak.


----------



## DWK5150 (Nov 10, 2005)

COOL!!!


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 10, 2005)

Very nice job everyone! Did she tell you what the symbols mean? Has kind of a "Dungeons and Dragons" look to it.


----------



## Jim Boyd (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Very nice job everyone! Did she tell you what the symbols mean? Has kind of a "Dungeons and Dragons" look to it.


Naw, more Hobbitish[]


----------



## Ron Mc (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jim Boyd_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Your right! I wonder if you disappear when you use it? Anyone seen Fangar?


----------



## hombre4 (Nov 10, 2005)

That is great. You contacted the right two people to help. Both Tom and Ken does great work.


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 10, 2005)

James, that is one fantastic pen.... you did a great job on it.... I really love the look... where did you get the pure black acrylic
Glad the dragon worked for you.... as usual Ken did an outstanding job on the laser engraving and color fill..... 
I may actually have to do something like that myself one day... [][]


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Nov 10, 2005)

James that is one super looking pen. Tom is a master at that kind of thing,his scrollsaw patterns are awsome also
Ken is a master at his trade also.very, very nice.


----------



## chigdon (Nov 10, 2005)

That is amazing!


----------



## btboone (Nov 10, 2005)

Great job guys.  It looks like a very high end pen now.


----------



## airrat (Nov 10, 2005)

If its hobbitish all you have to say is "friend" to enter.  OR it could be the one pen to rule them all. []
It looks great.


----------



## Tangboy5000 (Nov 10, 2005)

OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## JimGo (Nov 10, 2005)

WOW!!!  That is sweet!  I want one!


----------



## PenWorks (Nov 10, 2005)

Super looking pen James, great colaboration between you guys.


----------



## Efletche (Nov 10, 2005)

I echo everyone's comments. I would like to get my hands on the jpeg of the dragon for my own use. Any chances?of it??


----------



## gerryr (Nov 10, 2005)

Very cool pen.


----------



## wayneis (Nov 10, 2005)

Whoa James, incredi.outstand.beautifu.wo.holysh.

Nicejob

Wayne


----------



## darbytee (Nov 10, 2005)

Very cool looking pen James. I've got a couple of friends that would love this one.


----------



## laserturner (Nov 10, 2005)

Great job on the pen James. Thanks for the kind works regarding the engraving. The black acylic engraves and colorfills beautifully and Toms artwork made this one easy.


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Efletche_
> <br />I echo everyone's comments. I would like to get my hands on the jpeg of the dragon for my own use. Any chances?of it??



Ken, has the artwork in his computer, I am sure he can do one for you... not sure what the price on it is, but I am sure it is more than reasonable...


----------



## Fangar (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> Ken, has the artwork in his computer, I am sure he can do one for you... not sure what the price on it is, but I am sure it is more than reasonable...



Kens prices are very reasonable for the amazing amount of work.  I will let him talk price if you decide to have him do the work for you.  Like Griz said, he has the artoork on hand.

Tom,  That is just the #AA-25 black acrylic acetate that BB at AS sells.  2.60 a blank for 3/4" now.  

Someone else asked what the symbols are.  This pen is for her step father who is a dragon, medieval times and elf aficionado.  Apparenlty there is a made up language called "Elf-speak".  This is his name in Elf-speak.  

Thanks for all the nice comments.

TOM I sent you a PM.

Fangar


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 10, 2005)

Is the image free?  Where did you find these?  (I'm always on the lookout for royalty-free images. [8D] )


----------



## wayneis (Nov 10, 2005)

The Pipe makers Emporem also sells a Lucite that is solid black.  I like there blanks because they are all about eighteen inches long so you just cut off what you need.  They are really nice for the closed ended pens.

Wayne


----------



## Fangar (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> <br />Is the image free?  Where did you find these?  (I'm always on the lookout for royalty-free images. [8D] )



Tom Might be able to direct you on that one.

Fangar


----------



## ldimick (Nov 10, 2005)

WOW! You did a nice job of finishing off the other nice jobs!


----------



## rtjw (Nov 10, 2005)

Wow, great looking pen and love the artwork.


----------



## Ligget (Nov 10, 2005)

WOW, enough said already!! Brilliant pen![][]


----------



## Mikey (Nov 10, 2005)

Awesome!!![8D]


----------



## alamocdc (Nov 10, 2005)

SWEET, James! You all did a great job on this collaborative effort! [^]


----------



## Scott (Nov 10, 2005)

This is truly an excellent pen!  Great work!  Thanks for showing it!

Scott.


----------



## Bob A (Nov 10, 2005)

Very sharp.  Your's and Tom's dragons are two of my favorites that I have seen posted here.  Excellent work.


----------



## Dario (Nov 10, 2005)

Another great pen.  I agree the design and laserwork is exceptional.


----------



## Darley (Nov 10, 2005)

James awesome pen, like Tom artwork and Ken laser engraving, beautiful


----------



## driften (Nov 10, 2005)

Great job by all involved! really nice, I know the customer must be very proud and happy


----------



## Murphy (Nov 10, 2005)

Awsome! It takes a village to make a pen.


----------



## swm6500 (Nov 10, 2005)

James, that is truly an outstanding pen. Ken did a great job on the engraving and Griz picked a great picture.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Nov 10, 2005)

What can I say but WOW! That is one great pen. The owner should cherish it.


----------



## ashaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Great looking pen. Ditto from above comments.

Your customer will be really happy...


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Old Griz_
> Ken, has the artwork in his computer, I am sure he can do one for you... not sure what the price on it is, but I am sure it is more than reasonable...


What about it, Tom.  Can you help us out as to where we might find pics like this on the internet[?]


----------



## laserturner (Nov 11, 2005)

Hi Lou, 
Dover publications has a bunch of royalty free books with CD's covering all sorts of topics. I have one called Dragons and Wizards
that I've used quite a few mages from for engraving. Check out their website at www.doverpublications.com. I'd be glad to e-mail you some of the better images. Let me know.


----------



## DCBluesman (Nov 11, 2005)

Thanks, Ken!


----------



## Old Griz (Nov 12, 2005)

I Google for the image idea I am considering and search the links provided... sometimes have to go through 20 pages of links before something catches my eye... rarely is it a line drawing... 
Then the hard work starts on Photoshop... nothing I have found online is camera ready for laser work or will usually fit a pen... I spend a fair amount of time in Photoshop getting where I want it to be...


----------



## Deere41h (Nov 12, 2005)

James that's a beauty for sure.  Very nicely done.


----------



## Trapshooter (Nov 12, 2005)

This may sound weird, but I just get excited when I see works like this.  The effort put in by all, is inspiring to a newbie like myself!!


----------



## Bill Collier (Nov 13, 2005)

Hi Ken,
I noticed after reading though this section that you have some dragon images. The one on this thread is fantastic. The pen just makes my jaw drop. I was wondering if you would be willing to send me some images. I would really like to give  this a try.
thanks,
Bill


----------



## Fleabit (Nov 14, 2005)

Now that pen stands out!  I like the wording on the bottom tube.  Seems to flow with the dragon.


----------



## knottyharry (Nov 14, 2005)

James,
That is one sweet pen...and fantastic engraving. And great pattern from Griz.
Harry


----------

